# Phytoplankton and water quality?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Does phytoplankton affect water quality? aka is there any negative effect to adding to much?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, adding too much of almost anything into a limited volume of water, like our reef tanks, will result in problems associated with polluting the water.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Good to know. I put a few papets worth into a 1 gallon tank. I'll try to just do one per day


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So would seeing NO2 appear be the sign to look out for? I'm trying to find a nice balance of lots of food and water quality 








So far so good!


----------

